# Class III Dealers ?



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

Relax, I don't want a gernade launcher just yet.:sneaky2: However i would like to look into a silencer and what it would cost to maybe put one on a CCMG .22 upper or a 1911? Not sure why , justs sounds like it might be a blast to shoot without the boom.
Googled but I don't see any local dealers?


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Mikes outdoors is now a class 3 dealer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Flatspro said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Mikes outdoors is now a class 3 dealer.


I heard they were in the process of getting one. I will be using Scott's in the future for that.

Just called, they have it but not doing anything with it at the moment.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Jay's has an SOT, and stocks Class III items -- as does Ammunition Sales Company.

I'm having Larry at Ammunition Sales Co. handling the transfer on my incoming AOW, as his transfer fee was half of what Jay's charges.

As soon as Mike's/Scott's ramps up -- I'd like to know what their transfer fee will be.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Ammunition Sales*

Thanks Scubapro, I have always been wanting to check them out, that seems like a good excuse.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

So scubapro your going AOW and will that lead you to AWOL :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Awol*

Maybe not, but he will be needing a crime fighting sidekick, did you see his Miami Vice "Tubb's" gun


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Too funny - I forgot about Tubbs' Ithaca Stakeout carried under his jacket...


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Yeppy*

Could you make one if you bought the tax stamp first? would be abit cheaper than the 500.00 price tag. or it it something you have to have a licence to manufacture?


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

You have to have the license first. They will burn you for "attempting" to make one without the paperwork.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*license*

where would you start this process, ATF? or Have to apply somewhere? It probally way too much trouble, but I have a soft spot for lil shotguns. and would love to have one. anyone know the cost involved in licenseing?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I made an SBR by using a Form 1 and paying the $200 tax. I would expect you could do the same thing to manufacture an AOW, with only the $5 tax. However, the shotgun must not have ever had a shoulder stock attached -- otherwise, it would be considered an SBS and require a $200 tax.

Check with the ATF to be sure -- but I think using a Form 1 to make an AOW is plausable.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> where would you start this process, ATF? or Have to apply somewhere? It probally way too much trouble, but I have a soft spot for lil shotguns. and would love to have one. anyone know the cost involved in licenseing?


Unless you want to go into dealing it's far better to just buy tax stamps. It's also illegal to use your FFL to advance your own personnel collection. The cost after getting your FFL (which is a long odyssey in of itself) for a Class 3 SOT is $500 annually if I recall correctly.



scubapro said:


> I made an SBR by using a Form 1 and paying the $200 tax. I would expect you could do the same thing to manufacture an AOW, with only the $5 tax. However, the shotgun must not have ever had a shoulder stock attached -- otherwise, it would be considered an SBS and require a $200 tax.
> 
> Check with the ATF to be sure -- but I think using a Form 1 to make an AOW is plausable.


For an individual to make an AOW on a form 1 it costs $200. They only transfer for $5. Some people send their shotguns off to a type 07/02 FFL/SOT for them to make on a form 2 and then have them transfer on a form 4 back to them. If your going to form 1 a shotgun you might as well SBS it since it's more versatile. The only con would be that resell is hard, but resell with anything NFA is hard.



Splittine said:


> I heard they were in the process of getting one. I will be using Scott's in the future for that.
> 
> Just called, they have it but not doing anything with it at the moment.


I never liked Scotts, from the outside they masquerade as a hunting store, but inside the racks are very black if you know what I mean.



snapperfan said:


> You have to have the license first. They will burn you for "attempting" to make one without the paperwork.


If I'm reading you correctly, you must have the tax stamp first before you make anything. Even FFLs with a class 3 SOT must have a stamp before they do anything. Albeit they get their stamps back a lot quicker from the ATF if they make anything. However, its illegal to use one's FFL/SOT to advance a personnel collection.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*However, its illegal to use one's FFL/SOT to advance a personnel collection.*

Seems strange, must mean that you can't simply buy JUST for yourself to build your own collection. Seems like you should be able to buy a weapon for yourself along the way with selling to the public.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

TraderDan said:


> Seems strange, must mean that you can't simply buy JUST for yourself to build your own collection. Seems like you should be able to buy a weapon for yourself along the way with selling to the public.


It's not expressly illegal. The purpose of an FFL by law is for business purposes. If someone were to say get an FFL, but not offer any products for sale to generate income and then use the FFL to enhance their collection that would be a clear violation.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> However, its illegal to use one's FFL/SOT to advance a personnel collection.


Not true. 

There's a question (#19) on the application. You can't use your FFL 'solely' to advance your collection.

Similar situation with the SOT. You can get what ever you like with your SOT. If the FFL/SOT is allowed to expire, whatever NFA items still on the books have to be either sold, or transferred to another SOT holder. 

IE. If I pay the SOT for one year, buy the crap out of some SBRs and Suppressors, allow my SOT to lapse, then I can't keep all the NFA items without doing a $200 transfer for each item to myself.

The above is my understanding from talking to the ATF agent during my FFL interview last November.


----------



## gunrunner06 (Nov 19, 2008)

Larry at Ammuntion Sales Company has some 22 suppressors in stock. They are made by Huntertown Arms. He sells them for around $200 to $260, depending on if you want stainless or aluminum baffles. Plus the NFA $200.00 tax. I think he is a great guy to deal with. 

http://www.huntertownarms.com/guardian22.php


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Dixie said:


> Not true.
> 
> There's a question (#19) on the application. You can't use your FFL 'solely' to advance your collection.
> 
> ...


Exactly what I said in my last post. As long as your using your FFL/SOT as a means of offering a product to be sold you should be fine. However, there's many people out there that simply think that an FFL/SOT is means of exclusively enhancing their collection. There's still a ton of people who believe that you must have a class 3 SOT to own NFA stuff. 

If a person just desires to own NFA stuff, then just go through Form 4s and Form 1s. The cost and hassle of maintaining an FFL with SOT is too much of a hassle.

Also, one caveat is that a dealer can keep pre-86 MG samples. The pre-samples are almost the same cost as fully transferable MGs.

I've seen good reviews on the Huntertown Arms cans. They seem to be a good value can with comparable performance to some of the $400 to $600 cans. I have one pending on a Form 4 so I will be forever till I have one in my hands.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah. My bad. All I saw was the post where you said that it was illegal. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Perdido Duct Cleaning (Mar 13, 2012)

Submachinegun.net locally has ok prices, not great but ok for class 3 and hes good to deal with


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

+1 for submachinegun.net check the website have their class 3 guns listed

not that cheap but....better than jays


----------

